# Doble tarjeta gráfica en Windows XP



## Marcelo Rojas O. (Oct 15, 2005)

Poseo una placa 791 de pcchips y le colqué una stealth2000pro PCI de 1997. El asunto es que no consigo colocar dos monitores. Siempre me dice que la tarjeta tiene un problema, no puede iniciarse. Pensé que era una cosa de que la tarjeta estaba mala, y la cambié por una vieja (pero efectiva) trident 9680 PCI. sigo con el mismo problema. En resumen: windows XP (sp2) me la detecta adecuadamente, pero no la inicializa para poder adjuntarla a la tarjeta de video que ya viene en la placa. ¿Alguien me puede decir si es cosa de la placa, la tarjeta o del controlador?
Saludos


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 15, 2005)

Primero, revisa en el control de dispositivos de MiPC a ver si la tarjeta se instala corréctamente. Debes ver en "adaptadores de pantalla" los dos dispositivos, el video integrado y la Diamond. No debe existir ningún icono con signo de admiración en amarillo.

Si no tienes problemas allí, arranca el computador e ingresa al Bios.  En "PCI / Plug and Play" coloca :

*Primary Graphics Adapter:	PCI

Allocate IRQ to PCI VGA:	Yes*

y luego arranca WinXP.

Por otro lado, asegúrate de tener el driver para WInXP de la tarjeta de video (o WinME en su defecto). Debes tratar de conseguir los drivers para XP (aunque creo que la Stealth 2000 Pro te la detecta diréctamente).

Una vez que la tarjeta de video funcione, deberás ver dos monitores en "Propiedades de Pantalla" donde podrás configurar el Dual Monitor.

También hay programas para administrar el escritorio en pantallas duales como el nView.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Marcelo Rojas O. (Oct 17, 2005)

antes de escribir a este foro pasé por todas esas, así que no me sirven tus respuestas.

Tal como dije, Win XP me las detecta apropiadamente, pero siempre me coloca un símbolo amarillo e exclamación y no la inicializa. Usé linux y no me dió problemas. debe ser un problema del sistema operativo (reinstalé desde win95 hasta win 2000)

de todas formas gracias y si alguien ya tiene configurado dual monitor, con qué tarjeta lo hizo.

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 17, 2005)

Marcelo Rojas O. dijo:
			
		

> ... antes de escribir a este foro pasé por todas esas, así que no me sirven tus respuestas



No es mala la respuesta, sino que tu pregunta fue mal planteada. 

Desapruebo tu actitud, la soberbia no es bienvenida en estos foros.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 17, 2005)

Pues déjame decirte, que yo utilizo dual monitor con una Diamond Stealth 64 (bastante más vieja de la que tienes tu y del mismo fabricante), y si te aparece el signo de admiración en amarillo es que tienes problemas con tu instalación es decir: assignación de IRQ, rangos de E/S o versión de los drivers que usas .

Que WinXP te la "detecte adecuadamente"  no significa que estás usando los drivers correctos, pues esa detección depende de muchas cosas, entre ellas del BIOS y del OS que estés usando, que otras cosas tienes instalado en el PC, etc; por eso te funciona bien con Linux obviamente no es la tarjeta ni el PC, entonces no queda mucho en donde mirar. 

Al obtener ese error en el administrador de dispositivos el "adecuadamente" está de más, lo que quiere decir que te la detecta pero no adecuadamente.

Por otro lado, si yo supiera que es lo que tu hicistes en la "instalación" obviamente no te hubiera sugerido lo del post anterior, pero lamentablemente mis dotes adivinatorias todavía no las tengo bien desarrolladas. Tengo muchas otras sugerencias para darte pero como "ya pasastes por todas esas" no tiene sentido que te las diga.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

